# Have the soft in osx like sockscap in ms ?



## feicat (Aug 13, 2002)

have anyone know ? thanks !


----------



## Koelling (Aug 13, 2002)

Don't know what sockscap is. Sorry.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 14, 2002)

What is it and what does it do?


----------



## howardm4 (Aug 15, 2002)

well, no and yes.

It does include a rudimentary 'runsocks'
shell script which re-orders the 
dynamic library path which should accomplish
what you want.

However, that script doesn't know about
OSX but that should be pretty trivial to 
change.

If you have the libsocks.dylib correctly,
then you should be able to specify
it using DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH but there
are restrictions.  See 'man dyld'


----------



## feicat (Aug 21, 2002)

I find the socks5 soft . eg :socks5  &  dante.
but i can't make it. it's share library missing
where can i down it ?
thanks !


----------

